# CpAp machine



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

Did a sleep study cause I was always super tired mid day, gaining gut size for no reason and found i have sleep apnea. Got a machine with just a nasal pad set up , no darthvader mask that would scare my girlfriend away and I'll be dam. After 3 weeks of fighting this thing I sleep to REM sleep and best of all my girlfriend isnt on the couch due to me cutting redwoods with my snoring all night. Anyone else got one ? My bp dropped also and my gut is shrinking i guess from less cortisol production maybe from less stress..


----------



## K1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a few friends and family members that use these...Some have been kicked out of the bedrooms and have had to sleep elsewhere because their wives do not like the noise it makes, which sucks for them.....

I know Tyrone was inquiring about these a while back...Hopefully he pops in.....


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 29, 2012)

I have sleep apnea BAD.  Finally got a preliminary take home test done.  I qualified to go in for the CPAP titration one now and cant wait to get that shit.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

Tri terror u will love it after gettin used to it. I got the respironic with place to add distilled water so air isn't so dry u wake up with sawdust in your throat.. Mt toughest issue to use it was you have to keep mouth closed with a nasal pad type and I'm a mouth breather.lol. So I got this chin strap deal I wore and dreamed i was in NFL every night till about 2 weeks I pulled it off in my sleep and had trained myself.. Lmao.. Totally weird I know.. But now I can't sleep without the machine so it goes where I go. Cant wait for others to chime in. Didn't know if I put this in correct area if Anasci..


----------

